# Low , Mid , High End AMD 64 PC Configs for All



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Low , Mid , High End AMD 64 PC Configs for All

Hi Guys after a lot of research & thinking i have put on these configs
and distributed them in 3 categories do let me know your opinion on it.

Many new people comming always ask for Configs , just point them here.
Also if you feel something more better can be added please let me know.

I have put every thing according to what i feel is ok.

*Low End Config*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Low End Config 1*

CPU:- AMD Athlon 64 3000+ S939 Winchester or Venice [1.8Ghz]
Mobo:- MSI RS480 [Non OCable]
Ram:- Hynix D43 2x256 or 2x512MB DDR400 PC3200
GPU:- Onboard ATi Xpress 200
Sound card:- Onboard Audio
HDD:- Segate Cuda 80GB SATA
Monitor:- Samsung 793s 17'
Speakers:- Creative Inspire 2500 2.1
Optical Drives:- Benq DVD Writer DW1640 & DVD Rom of ur Choice[ASUS E616]
Keyboard:- Any Multimedia Keyboard [Logitech/IKey]
Mouse:- Any Basic Optical Mouse [Logitech/IKey]
HeatSink:- Stock
Power Supply:- Power Safe 400W Gold Plated
Cabinet:- Any Descent Cabby from IBox / VIP / Zebronics 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Low End Config 2*

CPU:- AMD Athlon 64 3000+ S939 Winchester or Venice [1.8Ghz]

Mobo:- Gigabyte GA-K8NS-939 [NForce 3 250] [OCable][Not Indian Make]
7.1 Onboard Audio , Gigabit Lan , 5 PCI , 1 AGP , 8 USB 2.0 , No Firewire
2 PATA / 2 SATA Raid , Voltage Tweaking,1Mhz FSB increment allowed
Cost Rs:- 6400 , Digi Giga Systems 
OR [Better than Gigabyte but costlier]
If Budget permits MSI K8N Neo2 Plat OR ASUS A8V Delux

Ram:- Hynix D43 2x256 or 2x512MB DDR400 PC3200 [Orignal]
GPU:- XFX GeForce 6200 128MB AGP
Sound card:- Onboard Audio
HDD:- Segate Cuda 80GB SATA
Monitor:- Samsung 793s 17'
Speakers:- Creative Inspire 2500 2.1
Optical Drives:- Benq DVD Writer DW1640 & DVD Rom of ur Choice[ASUS E616]
Keyboard:- Any Multimedia Keyboard [Logitech/IKey]
Mouse:- Any Basic Optical Mouse [Logitech/IKey]
HeatSink:- Stock
Power Supply:- Power Safe 400W Gold Plated
Cabinet:- Any Descent Cabby from IBox / VIP / Zebronics 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mid End Config*

CPU:- AMD Athlon 64 3000+ S939 Winchester or Venice [1.8Ghz]
Mobo:- ASUS A8N-E Normal or DFI NF4 Ultra-D[Gr8 Overclocker][NF4 Ultra Chipset]

Ram:- 
[India]
Hynix D43 2x512MB DDR400 PC3200 [Orignal]
[Abroad]
OCZ PC3200 Premier (DDR400)
11x240 (2.64GHz)2.5-3-3-6 2.9V 1T
Well there are loads of options depends on ur budget

GPU:- 
NVida Gainward / LeadTek / Gigabyte 6600GT 500 1000 OR
ATi Asus/Club3d/Gigabyte/PowerColor
Radeon X800 XL R430 256MB DX 9.0b 400 1000 256 bit 16 OR
Radeon X800 R430 256MB DX 9.0b 390 700 256 bit OR

Sound card:- SoundBlaster Live 24Bit / Audigy 2 Value / Onboard Audio 

TV Tuner Card:- Compro VideoMate PVR/FM  

HDD:- Segate Cuda 80GB SATA & Segate Cuda 120GB SATA[Backup Data]

Monitor:- Samsung 793DF or MB 17' Flat

Speakers:- Altec Lansing 251 or VS3151 5.1 Speakers

Optical Drives:- Benq DW 1640 DVD Writer & DVD Rom of ur Choice

Keyboard:- Logitech / Microsoft / Ikey Based

Mouse:- Logitech / Microsoft based

HeatSink:- XP90 + TT Smart Blue LED 92mm Fan or ASUS Star Ice [Noisy]

Front & Rear 120mm Fans :- 
Panaflo 120x38mm Ultra High Speed
114.7 CFM @ 2750 RPM, 45.5 dBA, 6.12w, 510 mA, 12v DC, 3 pin Panaflo tail to standard 3-pin connector included.
OR
Thermaltake 120mm Blue LED Smart Fan [Color Based]
93.7 CFM at 4800rpm , 46.5 dB at 4800 rpm
OR
Sunon KD1212PMB3 120mm
3pin, 12v DC, ball bearing, 3.2w, 2400rpm, 84cfm, 35dBA
All are low Noise Solutions

Power Supply:- Antec Smart Power 450W PSU
Cabinet:- Antec 3700BQE or AMB or any cabby with front & rear 120mm fans

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*High End Config*

CPU:- 
AMD Athlon 64 3700 San Deigo S939 [2.4Ghz] OR
AMD Athlon 64 FX55 San Deigo S939 [2.4Ghz] Unlocked Multipliers OR
AMD Athlon 64 Dual Core S939

Mobo:- [NF4 Sli Chipset]
DFI LanParty NF4 Sli DR OR 
ASUS A8N Sli Delux / Premium[when arrives] 
[Not Recommended as 250 1T issue probs but cant be said as Premium might have solved it]
[Premium has Electronic SLi Switch which gives better SLi perf & better HSF than Delux
No Info on 250 1T Issue solved or not]

Ram:- 
[India]
Kingston HyperX PC3200 DDR400 2x512 MB Ultra Low Latency
Corsair 2x512 TWINX XMS3200/3700/4000/4400

XMS ProSeries is designed, optimized and tested to support xtreme gaming. Features double the cooling surface area on the heat sink and LED activity lights. Available as single or matched memory pairs.
Part Number	Speed	Size	Latency	Package	Heat Spreader	
TWINX1024-4000PRO XMS4000	1024MB	3-4-4-8	2x184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries	
TWINX2048-3200PRO XMS3200	2048MB	3-3-3-8	2x184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries	
TWINX1024-3200LLPRO XMS3200	1024MB	2-3-2-6	2x184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries	
TWINX1024-3200C2PRO XMS3200	1024MB	2-3-3-6 *	2x184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries	
TWINX1024-3200XLPRO XMS3200	1024MB	2-2-2-5	2x184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries	
CMX1024-3200PRO XMS3200	1024MB	3-3-3-8	184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries	
CMX512-4000PRO XMS4000	512MB	3-4-4-8	184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries	
CMX512-3200LLPRO XMS3200	512MB	2-3-2-6	184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries	
CMX512-3200C2PRO XMS3200	512MB	2-3-3-6 *	184 DIMM	Black XMS ProSeries
* These parts support 2-3-3-6 latency on Intel platforms, and 2.5-3-3-6 latency on AMD platforms

[Abroad]
OCZ , GsKill , Patriot [Winbond UTT/BH5 Based] Higly OCable 
OCZ DFI Special Edition
DDR466/500/533 2x512MB Dual Channel Kit

GPU:- 
Gainward / Gigabyte / Leadtek based 6800GT Sli OR
ATi Asus/Club3d/Gigabyte/PowerColor
Radeon X850 XT PE R480 256MB DX 9.0b 540 1180 256 bit
Radeon X850 XT R480 256MB DX 9.0b 520 1080 256 bit

Sound card:- Creative Audigy 2 ZS / 2ZS Platinum Pro / Audigy 4 [Depends]

TV Tuner Card:- Compro VideoMate PVR/FM

HDD:- Segate Cuda 2x80GB RAID0 & Segate Cuda 200GB [Backup]

Monitor:- Samsung 997DF 19' or Samsung 793MB 17' [Both Flat]
OR
NEC MultiSync FE791SB 17' Aperture grille Rs13.5K 
0.25mm,30-96KHz,1600x1200@70Hz,68W,17Kg 
OR
NEC MultiSync FP912SB 19' Aperture grille Rs19K 
0.24mm,30-110KHz,1920x1440@73Hz,290MHz,102W,23.8Kg

Speakers:- 
Creative MegaWorks 5.1 THX OR
Creative Gigaworks S750 5.1 OR
Artis X10 5.1 OR
Logitech Z680 5.1

Optical Drives:- Benq DW 1640 DVD Writer & DVD Rom of ur Choice[ASUS E616]

Keyboard:- Microsoft / Logitech based [Wireless or Wired]

Mouse:- Microsoft / Logitech based [Wireless / Wired] Gaming Mouse
Logitech MX310 OR MX518

Cooling:- XP90 + TT Smart Blue LED 92mm Fan or ASUS Star Ice [Noisy]

Front & Rear 120mm Fans :- 
Panaflo 120x38mm Ultra High Speed
114.7 CFM @ 2750 RPM, 45.5 dBA, 6.12w, 510 mA, 12v DC, 3 pin Panaflo tail to standard 3-pin connector included.
OR
Thermaltake 120mm Blue LED Smart Fan [Color Based]
93.7 CFM at 4800rpm , 46.5 dB at 4800 rpm
OR
Sunon KD1212PMB3 120mm
3pin, 12v DC, ball bearing, 3.2w, 2400rpm, 84cfm, 35dBA
All are low Noise Solutions
OR a Completely Customised Water Cooling Solution.

Thermal Monitoring & Fan Controller:- 
Aerocool Black OR Silver[Blue/Purple/Red] Gatewatch Fan Controller
Info:- *www.sidewindercomputers.com/aeblga.html
OR
CoolerMaster Aerogate II 
OR
CoolerMaster Aerogate III

Power Supply:- Antec True Power 480/550W

Cabinet:- 
[Best]
Coolermaster Wavemaster , Coolermaster Stacker , Antec P160 
[Only fancy looks]
CoolerMaster Centurion 5 or Cavalier or Wavemaster [Silver/Black] 
[Other]
Antec SLK 3700BQE/3700AMB OR Super Lan Boy OR Performance Plus AMG Series OR VIP ZB-01 Server 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks to many of my friends who helped my finalize this list.

Do let me know your valuable opinion on these configs.

Mods if you feel that this info will be helpful to many people over here 
can you stickify it please for a certain time.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 9, 2005)

Good comprehensive info man.


----------



## darklord (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmmm ....
Amazing there Quad.
You really are awesome.
This will really help me in deciding my new PC.

If i need any advice, i know whom to look for help

You Rock Man !!!


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 9, 2005)

nice man!! i really liked the way you explained things.
hey please workout something for INTELâ„¢ lovers also


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Personally i love AMD since the year 2005.
All you have to do is change the Mobo & CPU & Ram
thats it.
Rest all remain same.

The problem with Intel is new Mobos , New Sockets & All new things come

AMD has a Gr8 NF4 Chipset & Socket 939 
Which Rocks


----------



## darklord (Jun 9, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> Personally i love AMD since the year 2005.
> All you have to do is change the Mobo & CPU & Ram
> thats it.
> Rest all remain same.
> ...



Hey Quad,
thats such a good reply there.great work

Well i am planning to upgrade my PC,could you please help me out here ?

I have this in mind -
AMD Athlon 64 2800+ Socket 754
Asus K8S-MX
Geforce MX4000
256Mb RAM and all
do you think this config will be fast enough ?

Please advice me something good Sir.

I am waiting for your help.

Thank you,
Your Admirer,
Darky


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Darky having fun here it seems.
Bro dont call me Sir , I dont have the amount of knowledge as you have when it comes to AMD.

Guys Darky is also one of my friends who has helped me in finalising this Rigs.


----------



## darklord (Jun 9, 2005)

Sir,
You are humiliating me by considering me better than you.

I am a poor humble soul residing in your shadow.

Please dont treat me like this.

You are the source of my knowledge enlightenment.


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Darky plzzzz stop pulling my legs now.


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 9, 2005)

LOL...DL..anyone with any ouce of sense here knows ur the king when it comes to H/W  so stop pulling quads legs  

Altho I am surprised to see the 3000+ series on low end systems. I still think their prices are too high at this point neways.


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

But there isnt a 2800+ for S939 so what cud i have suggested.
3000+ is the lowest S939 AMD.


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 9, 2005)

Not sure if one even needs a 64 bit processor based systems for low end configs especially. Mid to High end makes more sense to go the 64 bit route since upgrades are easier. However for low ends upgrades means a lot of change. And remem till date not much 64 bit advantage. With this in mind its easier to assemble a system which is Sempron based and the same pricing can be adjusted on other components. Just my view! 

And Quad mention the price also. Even if it is mumbai price its ok. It will atleast serve as a point of reference and people can adjust the components as per their budget restrictions. 

Still a quality post mate. Sure have put in the effort I see !!! Nice work!


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks ice
But i will have a hard time finding all the current rates.
And you know that they keep on fluctuating up and down.


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 9, 2005)

Lol darky having a ball  

Neways good work quad ! But you can a have still lower budget config with the 2800+ and Asus k8s-mx like darky mentioned while making a jab @ u


----------



## deepakd (Jun 9, 2005)

hi everybody,
what would be the rough estimate for a high end config. 

regards,
deepak


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Well above 80-90K


----------



## deepakd (Jun 9, 2005)

my  budget is 1.25 , will it accomudate this config.

regards
deepak


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Also some high end parts like the 
DFI Mobo & Rams are not available here.
Also XP90 & TT SB Led 92mm Fans not available here.
They are available in US 
NewEgg.com & Sidewindercomputers.com

The AMD 3700+ SD is available here in Mumbai.

You can take my High End configs list and ask in your locality if they have that hardware.

Will calculate the budget and let you know but cant say where exactly
you have to purchase it.

If you are in Mumbai you can find most stuff at
PrimeABGB
Lamington Road
Mnemonic Systems[AMD 3700 SD]
Check My Master HW Contacts List Sticky for Contacts of various products.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 9, 2005)

@quad
wow man dats awesome.gr8 work dude keep it up.but i m sum wat in de low end category


----------



## amit_arya (Jun 9, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> Also some high end parts like the
> DFI Mobo & Rams are not available here.



Zeta is (could be was) one of the distributers of DFI.. i had bought my DFI mobo from them only .... not sure about the board in discussion but for sure DFI are good boards and are available with bill in the market (Delhi)


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you sure , becoz as per my knowledge that 
DFI is no way available here in India

Its the DFI LanPart Series NF4 Mobo's


----------



## amit_arya (Jun 9, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> Are you sure , becoz as per my knowledge that
> DFI is no way available here in India
> 
> Its the DFI LanPart Series NF4 Mobo's



Dear my current machine.....though 3/4 years old is running a DFI moBo. it was the first/Seond month that via KT266a chipset was released and i bought a DFI board..... 

I do not know if they presently distribute the same... but i can show you the bill of that purchase.....


----------



## amit_arya (Jun 9, 2005)

sorry for another post. you might want to look at this site 

*www.dfi.com.tw/wheretobuy/dfi_part...YPE=US&INDEX_TYPE=MB&CATEGORY_TYPE=MB&SITE=US

if it does not open then goto dfi website. (*www.dfi.com.tw/) and global (english) website -> where to buy -> general & infinity -> india and you get 2 contacts... i know that you do not get india for lanparty but then the official channels for imoprt would be them only....


if still not able to access the page then here is the copy and paste 

Region in India  
  Maxtone Electronics Pvt Ltd     

 unit no 414, Creative Ind. Estate,N.M.Joshi Marg,Lower Parel (E) ,Mumbai 400 011 India 
TEL : 91-22-3075393, 91-22-3091664 
FAX : 91-22-3088545, 91-22-3011818 
maxtone@vsnl.com 

 Retailer  
Distributor  

  Zeta Technologies  www.zetaindia.com 

 A/2, Shreeji Niketan, 541/D, Dr. Ambedkar Rd., Matunga, C.Rly.,Mumbai, India 
TEL : +91-22-4102288 
FAX : +91-22-4102277 
sales@zetaindia.com 

 Retailer  
Distributor


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks amit_arya
But do they have the DFI LP Mobo


----------



## darklord (Jun 10, 2005)

Zeta technologies no longer exists.The company is closed.
Shut down recently.

FYI
Maxtone was supposed to get Sapphire products in India but i havent seen any.
I highly doubt that Maxtone must be having stocks of DFI.
Interestingly MAxtone is disti for MSI too...lol
Havent seen much of MSI from maxtone.


----------



## amit_arya (Jun 10, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> Thanks amit_arya
> But do they have the DFI LP Mobo



Will have to find from them only.... looks i am quite updated in respect as i did not knew Zeta is no more....


----------



## jatinkompelli (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi,
  quad master   
 I am really impress with your configuration.  

 I am intrested in a high end pc.  

 Can i get it around 70k in mumbai, becz i want 80gb HDD , no sound card  

 8) Plz give me an AMD based confi which will be around 70k & I want amd 3700+ or 3800+8) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## quad master (Jun 10, 2005)

I have distributed stuff in three categories.
Bro whatever you like you have to get it.
Very simple isnt it.

The market rates keeps on fluctuating up and down
so i just cant comment on configs for everyone.

Hope you can understand my problem.


----------



## jatinkompelli (Jun 10, 2005)

It's ok 
I can understand your problem


----------



## quad master (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope i have not dissapointed you bro.
Thanks for understanding me.


----------

